# I almost went down yesterday.



## Epoxy Pro

We have a 30' high ceiling we painted yesterday. I had my 20' set up, climbed up and as I was ready to start cutting in the dang ladder decided to kick out on me, I slid 5+' down that wall before the ladder feet hit the couch. I scrambled down as fast and safe as I could. It scared the crap out of me. Part of my ladder feet was on a drop cloth. Normally I would put a gripper pad of some sort under the feet but figured this cutting in would take a second or two.


----------



## Wolfgang

Please make it stop..............


----------



## lilpaintchic

I've had that experience....IT SUCKS. Glad you made it down safe! Did ya spill the paint?


----------



## RH

cdpainting said:


> We have a 30' high ceiling we painted yesterday. I had my 20' set up, climbed up and as I was ready to start cutting in the dang ladder decided to kick out on me, I slid 5+' down that wall before the ladder feet hit the couch. I scrambled down as fast and safe as I could. It scared the crap out of me. Part of my ladder feet was on a drop cloth. Normally I would put a gripper pad of some sort under the feet but figured this cutting in would take a second or two.


That's when it seems to always happen.


----------



## CApainter

Hope you're OK CD. I've had a few harrowing experiences with ladders and staging and it is not a good feeling.


----------



## slinger58

Glad you survived and all, but how do you reach a 30' ceiling with a 20' ladder?


----------



## fauxlynn

Glad you're all right,Dave!


----------



## CApainter

Yea right, now everyone's reaching out to CD. Poor guy, he probably had to go to a macramé forum to receive sympathy and such. Those macramé people are kind. Unlike painters.


----------



## slinger58

CApainter said:


> Yea right, now everyone's reaching out to CD. Poor guy, he probably had to go to a macramé forum to receive sympathy and such. Those macramé people are kind. Unlike painters.


LMAO. Damn, what a bunch of hard-a$$es!:vs_shocked:


----------



## Gwarel

Thanks for sharing CD. We all need a reminder once in a while of why we need to keep safety in the forefront of our minds. Glad your ok.


----------



## epretot

CApainter said:


> Yea right, now everyone's reaching out to CD. Poor guy, he probably had to go to a macramé forum to receive sympathy and such. Those macramé people are kind. Unlike painters.


I say we start a pool so we can wager when he will return.


----------



## CApainter

epretot said:


> I say we start a pool so we can wager when he will return.


You have to have a special level of grudgery to keep from returning to a painting forum. I mean, we're not saving lives here. Lighten up people!


----------



## RH

CApainter said:


> You have to have a special level of grudgery to keep from returning to a painting forum. I mean, we're not saving lives here. Lighten up people!


Speak for yourself. There are several members here who owe their very existance to moderator intervention.


----------



## CApainter

RH said:


> Speak for yourself. There are several members here who owe their very existance to moderator intervention.


*Deep bow, despite the knee and back* Forgive my ignorance.


----------



## lilpaintchic

Wheres the pool? I bettin by Feb 1! He's just grumpy lately...he's had a lot going on... and we're about as sensitive as a bunch of porcupines...ok, maybe that's just me.lol


----------



## slinger58

lilpaintchic said:


> Wheres the pool? I bettin by Feb 1! He's just grumpy lately...he's had a lot going on... and we're about as sensitive as a bunch of porcupines...ok, maybe that's just me.lol


That reminds of the old joke. 

Know the difference between a porcupine and a BMW?

With a porcupine the prick is on the outside.:devil3:


----------



## chrisn

RH said:


> Speak for yourself. There are several members here who owe their very existance to moderator intervention.


 name just one:laughing:


----------



## Delta Painting

Anyone who has to publicly announce they are leaving a internet forum is just stroking ones own ego... And to the point made above... How dose one reach a 30' ceiling with a 20' ladder?


----------



## fauxlynn

chrisn said:


> name just one:laughing:


I'm one of 'em. Papa Dan talked me off the ledge a couple times......I know others......


----------



## Wolfgang

Delta Painting said:


> Anyone who has to publicly announce they are leaving a internet forum is just stroking ones own ego... And to the point made above... How dose one reach a 30' ceiling with a 20' ladder?


Huh, I thought that was what social media platforms had evolved to: a platform for those who not only need and seek constant attention, but also to stroke their own egos. Not only do they announce their departure, then they sneak back in to read the reactions, or lack thereof, to their farewell. Ah well...

Keep in mind it's only a forum. A forum for Professional Painters.


----------



## RH

chrisn said:


> name just one:laughing:


Off hand I can't recall any names since it's been so long since they were perma-banned. :devil3:


----------

